# wir möchten unseren Betonteich erhöhen und dann 2 Sichtfenster über dem jetzigen Niveau einbauen.Wer



## trudi (5. Sep. 2015)

Die Sichtfenster werden 40cm hoch und 1 meter lang.Diese sind aus Sicherheitsglas.Wie können wir diese einbauen.Was für ein Rahmen braucht es dazu.Welche Versiegelung(Silikon)
Diese Idee würde uns sehr gut gefallen,jedoch finden wir keine Berichte darüber.
Aufgebaut wird der Teich wieder mit Betonblöcken.
Danke für eure Tipps.Trudi


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Trudi,
zuallererst natürlich ein freundliches "Hallo !" von mir. Es freut mich sehr, dass Du in dieses Forum gefunden hast. 
Ich kann Dir als Antwort gleich jede Menge Material in nur einem thread bieten: Schimpjansens Teichfenster. Da sind links zum NG-Forum, zum NG-Fenster und jede Menge Fragen zum Thema Teichfenster diskutiert, und Schimpjansen hat ja auch ein Fenster letzten Endes drin. Als anderes Extrem kann ich Dir Nikolais thread zum Thema empfehlen. Ich kann also nicht behaupten, dass man hierzu nichts findet. Da ich die Suche nicht benutzt habe, findest Du ganz sicher noch mehr hier im Forum, bei NG und in den Koi-Foren.


----------



## Guckst Du Fisch (8. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Trudi

Fenster ist immer prima, bei Sicherheitsglas immer nur Verbundsicherheitsglas. Soll die Scheibe komplett Unterwasser sein oder oben als Teichrand sichtbar sein? Geklebt sollte mit Sicaflex werden, habe ich die besten Erfahrungen mit gemacht. Mit Handwerklichen Geschick sollte das kein Problem sein.

VG Thomas


----------



## trudi (8. Sep. 2015)

Danke Rolf und Thomas für eure Hinweise und Antworten.

unser Teich wird nach dem Umbau zirka 35000 Liter Wasser fassen.Die Scheibe wird( da wir ja den Teich über den Rand erhöhen plus die Seichtwasserzone noch ausgebaut wird.)an m oberen Rand eingebaut.Die Scheibe misst 10mm und mein Mann hat überlegt 2 Scheiben vom Glaser zusammen machen zu lassen damit sie stärker ist.
Zur Zeit sieht er noch so aus.


----------



## trudi (8. Sep. 2015)

Der Teich hat mein Mann , ich als Hilfsarbeiter,in selber geplant und umgesetzt.Wie ihr auf dem Bild erkennt ist dieser gedeckt und so können wir den Teich bei fast jedem Wetter geniessen, samt der schönen Aussicht.Er ist auch betoniert danach mit Sika Produkt der Name ist mir gerade entfallen,abgedichtet.
Beim Umbau wird,wenn alles gebaut(klar wird der Beton verstärkt) und verdichtet ist, mit blauer Teichfarbe gestrichen,da diese dann einfacher zum reinigen ist als auf den Poren des Betonteiches und die Fische besser auf den verschiedenen Stufen zu sehen sind.Am Ende wird der Aufbau von aussen noch mit Styrophor und Holz isoliert und abgedeckt.Soweit die Planung.

Wir haben 2 Teiche. Mein Mann wollte ein Teich mit klaren Linien und ich die Natürlichkeit.Inzwischen geniesse ich die Entspannung auch am  Betonteich mit meinem Mann zusammen sehr ! Trudi


----------



## Guckst Du Fisch (9. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Trudi

Habe da mal eine Frage, wie will der Glaser zwei Scheiben zusammen machen?

Soweit ich Informiert bin wird das Glas unter Temperatur und Druck mit einer Folie verbunden. Lasst euch das vom Glaser erklären wie er das machen will, wenn´s vertrauenswürdig ist und der Preis stimmt, machen lassen. Auf jeden Fall VSG verwenden, sonst habt Ihr wenn´s mal dumm läuft einen Tsunami im Garten.

Wenn ihr es nicht eilig mit euren Bauvorhaben habt und die Maße nicht genau fest stehen, würde ich bei ebay oder ebay Kleinanzeigen mal nach Panzerglas suchen, da kommt immer mal was aus Bankenrückbau. Da habe ich meine auch her. Bei Anfragen neu kam ich zu dem Ergebnis: Die __ Spinnen Die Römer

Einen Edelstahlrahmen für eine Scheibe eurer größenangaben dürfte kein Problem sein und eingeklebt wird mit Sicaflex.

VG Thomas


----------



## blackbird (9. Sep. 2015)

Hallo zusammen

wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, geht es darum, an der Wasseroberfläche eine Scheibe 100 * 40 cm einzubauen. 
Hier gelten die gleichen Regeln, wie bei einem AQ von 100 * 40 cm Front. 

Es ist vollkommen egal, sagen die Gesetze der Physik, wie viel Wasser insgesamt im Spiel ist und wie viel Wasser unter der Unterkante der Scheibe ist. 

Nach http://www.aquarium-bbs.de/technik/glasdick.htm sollte die Glasstärke sogar nur sieben mm sein müssen. 
Bitte über "Standart" (!) hinwegsehen... 

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## trudi (9. Sep. 2015)

Danke Tim und Thomas für eure Antworten.Da wir nächste Woche damit beginnen wollen( wegen den Fischen welche in der Bauzeit ja ausserhalb in einem Becken sein müssen und es bis Ende Oktober mit den Tempi ideal sein sollten.Auch für den Beton und die Malerarbeiten.Es beruhigt uns zu lesen das 10mm genug dick ist.Trudi


----------



## blackbird (9. Sep. 2015)

Hi Trudi,
im Winter würde ich allerdings den Wasserstand unter die Glasscheiben absenken, auch wenn die Scheiben 30mm stark wären, weil gefrierendes Wasser recht hohe Kräfte aufbringen kann. 
Viele Grüße 
Tim


----------



## Guckst Du Fisch (9. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Trudi, ich nochmal

Die Berechnung von blackbird ist soweit richtig. Wenn eure Scheibe 10mm VSG ist alles ok. Kein normalglas oder ESG verwenden, sonst geht’s in die Hose. Der Druck vom Wasser ist bei der Größe eigentlich fast egal, die Bewegung aus der Umgebung bei Frost und Hitze ist entscheidend und kann zu Spannungen führen die Scheibe zum Bersten bringen.

Oberflächeneis habe ich mit einen Eisfreihalter in 30 cm Entfernung von der Scheibe im Griff gehabt, zumindest bei dem letzten Winter.

VG. Thomas


----------



## blackbird (9. Sep. 2015)

Hi Tom, 
bei der Scheibengröße wird aber eigentlich noch kein VSG empfohlen. 10 mm ist i.d.R. ESG im Aquarienbau - soweit ich weiß
Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Guckst Du Fisch (10. Sep. 2015)

Moin Tim

Ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach, was passiert wenn die Scheibe bricht.

Füllstandshöhe x Qm² Teich = Tsunamiwelle im Qm³

Normalglas zerbricht in große Teile, ESG in tausende kleine Stücke. VSG bekommt einen Riss oder Loch wird aber noch halten.

Habe mir bei meinem Teich da lange Gedanken gemacht, hätte nach der Berechnung im Aquarienbau auch 19mm ESG gereicht. Bin eigentlich aus Sicherheitsgründen dann zu VSG übergegangen. So Dinge wie Besuche mit Kindern, Hunde, Gartenparty ergeben schon Schadenspotenzial aber am meisten hat mich beunruhigt, wenn die Holde den Rasen mäht, __ fliegen schon mal Steine.

VG.Thomas


----------



## blackbird (10. Sep. 2015)

Hi Thomas, 
da hast Du vollkommen Recht. 
Das trifft dann aber auch auf ein Aquarium mit der Scheibendimension zu.
Selbstverständlich ist ESG oder besser noch VSG vorzuziehen. Aber wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, sind die Scheiben vorhanden. 
Wenn sie sich sowieso neue Scheiben machen lassen müssen, ist das Format ja nicht mehr zwingend vorgegeben  
Bei meinem großen AQ hab ich auch 31mm VSG ( = 2* 15mm )

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## trudi (17. Sep. 2015)

Ich danke euch für eure Antworten.
Nun das Problem hat sich gelöst,da sich der Verkäufer über die Lieferkosten extrem verrechnet hat und wir den Umbau vorwärts machen wollen.So wird es leider kein Fenster geben.Unsere Fische sind schon im Asyl,das heisst im verstärkten 7'000 Liter Pool.Der Teich ist leer und wir sind am Aufbau.Es dauert bis alles verschallt,vergittert und betoniert sein wird.Bilder werden folgen.
Ärgerlich ist das wir wirklich hier keine fischgerechte Teichfarbe bekommen können.Gibt es nicht! (war überall die Antwort als wir angeläutet haben.Mal schauen wie lang es geht wenn wir in Deutschland bestellen.Trudi


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Sep. 2015)

trudi schrieb:


> Ärgerlich ist das wir wirklich hier keine fischgerechte Teichfarbe bekommen können.Gibt es nicht!


Was ist den eine fischgerechte Teichfarbe ?


----------



## krallowa (18. Sep. 2015)

Bestimmt eine Farbe bei der die Fische nicht nur Bauchaufwärts schwimmen.
Quasi ökologisch unbedenklich.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Sep. 2015)

Also der Schlamm bzw Grund in meinem Teich ist dunkel fast schwarz


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Sep. 2015)

Egal wie, die Folienfarbe sieht man nach 2-3 Jahren eh' nicht mehr . Ich würde das nicht als Kriterium nehmen, sondern mich der Frage Material (PVC, EPDM, PE oder womöglich GFK) widmen, und auf dieser Basis den Lieferanten meines Vertrauens wählen.


----------

